# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm khác >  INVERTER FR-A500 MITSUBISHI 5.5KW là chiếc dép nhựa

## tranhung123456

SPINDLE 3.7kw INVETER INVERTER FR-A500 MITSUBISHI 5.5KW
clip nó nè xem cho vui


có cái phần mềm này FR Configurator của mitsubishi khi cài nó hỏi ID 

ai biết cho tớ xin ID cài
phần mềm này tải từ trang chủ Mitsubishi japan nó cho thêm 1 bản demo chỉ chạy xem chứ ghi vào biến tần không được
còn bản chính thì cài nó hỏi ID lưu ý tớ xài Win 10 64bis

----------


## plchmikeyword

Bác down phần mềm này về nhé FR Configurator SW3

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1...3RuLVhnTy1Xenc

Khi cài đặt chỉ chọn VFD Setup Software SW1

----------

tranhung123456

----------


## tranhung123456

> Bác down phần mềm này về nhé FR Configurator SW3
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1...3RuLVhnTy1Xenc
> 
> Khi cài đặt chỉ chọn VFD Setup Software SW1


Thanks bạn
còn ai muốn cần up bản tiếp 5.5 sw3 link nè
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwJ...VWWjNzUGc/view

----------

CKD

----------

